# Newport Beach+Carlsbad-Family of Four,tight budget



## winger (Jun 1, 2009)

OK. We are heading down to Newport Beach (Marriott's Newport Coast Villas) at the end of June (7 nights) followed by Carlsbad Seapointe Resort (7 nights) - and* would like some suggestions*.  *Budget *is a main consideration on this trip.

We got two kids (7 and 5) - the plan so far is to go to Legoland as much as we can without getting bored (kids assured me they can go "one thousand times !!!") and at $240 - four 3-mo passes at Costco, this seems a no brainer.  We may do a couple day-trips when we are at Newport Coast and 1/2 day'ers when we are staying at Carlsbad.  We also plan on visiting the USS Midway Museum and getting in some spending pool time and beach time at each resort.  Oh, we will do a few hours at Balboa Island (the one next to Newport Beach ... and the outdoor fair if it is still there).  We are likely skipping Disneyland/Knottsberry and Seaworld this time around - kids been there last two year *+* it is just plain too pricey for our wallets .

OK, our ears are now open for suggestions !!!


----------



## ricoba (Jun 1, 2009)

Since you have younger children, maybe try Adventure City in Stanton, it's a small park designed for small children.  It's not Disneyland or Knotts by any stretch of the imagination, but it's also much cheaper.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 1, 2009)

You can get some of the Disney experiance without going to Disney.  Try an early evening at Downtown Disney(DTD). Go to a movie there and have dinner and visit the Disney store. All of this at a price about the same as Dinner & a movie at any other mall.  Parking is free at DTD for the first 2-3 hours and if you do a movie or dinner, they'll give you a stamp for more free parking. 

The last couple of times we went to SoCal, we went to DTD and didn't visit the parks.


----------



## wwomant (Jun 1, 2009)

You could visit Balboa Park in SD, ride the free trolley style trams around the park and enjoy the scenery here, ride the carousel and the train.  Also the SD zoo is pretty affordable, with a AAA coupon we're getting 1 child's ticket and 2 adults for $69 (the pass that includes the sky tram and buses).  

You could visit La Jolla and try this walking tour with tidepooling and seeing the sealions, and even visiting Sunny Jim Cave if you like.  http://gocalifornia.about.com/bl_ljphoto_map.htm

Also, Bill is right, DTD can still be fun w/o going into the parks, as long as being just outside the park gates isn't too painful for your kids.  If they're into the characters, can you even get a very affordable character breakfast ($9-$15 a plate for adults) by ordering off the menu (not the buffet) at PCH Grill in the Paradise Pier Hotel.  And if you register each of your family now for the MVP club at the ESPN Zone restaurant for free online, you'll each get a card for about $10 free in credits to use in their big arcade.   http://www.espnzone.com/mvp/  And if you're there at night you can get a pretty nice view of the fireworks from the pool area at Paradise Pier Hotel, on the 3rd floor I think.  You don't have to be a guest to go up there, and they pipe the music from the fireworks at the hotel, so it's nice.  

We're going to stay at Welk next week in Escondido and can't wait. Have fun on your trip!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 1, 2009)

Also, if you're going into San Diego, check out the schedule for the free entry days into the museums in Balboa Park.  I'll see if I can find the link and come back and add it.

Well, it looks like the "Free Tuesdays" may be limited to San Diego residents and military.  However, you can check the website to see if there are other free events that come up.

http://www.balboapark.org/calendar/detail.php?EventID=370


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 1, 2009)

Carlsbad has a railroad station stop where you can catch the train to downtown San Diego or Old Town. It's an enjoyable hour ride to SD along the coast and thru the hills.  We were just at Legoland 3 days ago.  They have added an Aquarium (extra charge) and some additional rides in the park. Parking was $12  .   Of course the cheapest entertainment is a day at the beach.


----------



## winger (Jun 1, 2009)

$12/day parking ?  Wow I better allot money for that, yet one Tugger or TS4M'er noted the costco 3-mo pass included parking (YMMW)...crossing my fingers he is right.

Carlsbad has a railroad station stop - we will look into this - sounds fun

SD Balboa Park - I think we will pay this park a visit - seems to be worth looking into more

SD Zoo - we already decided not to do this since we've been there twice.  Just did not seem to interesting to us.

Character breakfast at PCH Grill in the Paradise Pier Hotel- thanks for the tip, we will definitely look into this more, esp with the view of the fireworks!

ESPN zone - thanks for the tip. I just signed up - it looks like they only gave us one $10 (approx) game credits - I guess I need to sign up another one or two memberships!

DTD - YEP this we will do - and thanks for the tip about the movie + dinner + shopping . Maybe we can pre-pay one of those $7.50/ticket (AMC Theater) deals at costco! 

Adventure City in Stanton - thanks but wifey just shot that down (says ours kids will be bored really easily FAST :-(  )


*Questions:*
La Jolla - isn't there some kid-friendy wading type beach there? I swear I can remember someone saying very high things about this...I just cannot remember who told me.


----------



## dddone (Jun 1, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> Carlsbad has a railroad station stop where you can catch the train to downtown San Diego or Old Town. It's an enjoyable hour ride to SD along the coast and thru the hills.  We were just at Legoland 3 days ago.  *They have added an Aquarium (extra charge)* and some additional rides in the park. Parking was $12  .   Of course the cheapest entertainment is a day at the beach.



The aquarium is included in the Costco 3 month pass we just bought.  

If you going to Old Town San Diego, I’d recommend eating at "Old Town Mexican Cafe".  They make their own tortillas at the front of the restaurant and we always buy a few dozen for later.

I would also agree that if you are on the Southern California coast for 2 weeks, by all means take advantage of the great beaches!


----------



## dddone (Jun 1, 2009)

winger said:


> $12/day parking ?  Wow I better allot money for that, yet one Tugger or TS4M'er noted the costco 3-mo pass included parking (YMMW)...crossing my fingers he is right.



Ours did not include parking  .  We just got it last week.


----------



## winger (Jun 1, 2009)

dddone said:


> Ours did not include parking  .  We just got it last week.


 Depending on how many days you are visiting Legoland, there is some way of upgrading the ticket (3-mo pass from costco)  OR   getting a different type of pass ... so that one person in the party has parking priviledges. Also, with the upgrade, you get 20% off on food purchased at the park and possibly other discounts.

Did you look into this?



"Old Town Mexican Cafe" = I will keep this in mind (yummy)


Did you see any very calm beaches in La Jolla (good for kids) ? I am trying to find out a specific beach someone told me once but have been unsuccessful.


----------



## wwomant (Jun 1, 2009)

I haven't been to La Jolla myself in many years, but in asking around and researching online for our upcoming trip, I found that La Jolla Shores Beach is supposed to be one of the best beaches in the area for kids, beautiful and calm waters.  La Jolla used to have an area on the beach called the "Children's Pool" for children to wade in, but that's the area the Sea Lions have now taken over.  We're going to go to the La Jolla Shores for the beach, and La Jolla Cove area to see the Sea Lions.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Also on either Tues or Thursday every week different museums in Balboa Park offer free admission.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 1, 2009)

Carlsbadguy said:


> Also on either Tues or Thursday every week different museums in Balboa Park offer free admission.



That's what I was trying to find for her.  The Balboa Park link I posted seems to indicate the free days are just for San Diego residents and military though.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 1, 2009)

There is an On/Off bus tour that might stop at your timeshare -- it goes to Balboa Park, Coronado, Gaslamp District of San Diego, Old Town and some other stops.  If interested, call the Front Desk at the timeshare.

I forgot to name the train -- it is the Coaster.  Amtrak does NOT stop in Carlsbad.


----------



## wwomant (Jun 2, 2009)

winger said:


> Character breakfast at PCH Grill in the Paradise Pier Hotel- thanks for the tip, we will definitely look into this more, esp with the view of the fireworks!



They serve food all day I think, but beware that the characters leave for the day around 11:45 a.m. or so.  Call Disney Dining to be sure, and make reservations for a while before the characters leave so you can spend some time with them.  And reservations are recomended, the wait can get long there.  If you want to do dinner instead Goofy's Kitchen at the Disneyland Hotel offers a character dinner, but it is pricier.  Another really fun dinner option with kids is the Rainforest Cafe.  My kids loved eating there!

Here are some DTD and Disney resort menus w/prices if you want to check any out:  http://allears.net/dlr/din/menu/menus.htm


----------



## winger (Jun 2, 2009)

wwomant said:


> They serve food all day I think, but beware that the characters leave for the day around 11:45 a.m. or so.  Call Disney Dining to be sure, and make reservations for a while before the characters leave so you can spend some time with them.  And reservations are recomended, the wait can get long there.  If you want to do dinner instead Goofy's Kitchen at the Disneyland Hotel offers a character dinner, but it is pricier.  Another really fun dinner option with kids is the Rainforest Cafe.  My kids loved eating there!
> 
> Here are some DTD and Disney resort menus w/prices if you want to check any out:  http://allears.net/dlr/din/menu/menus.htm


 We will have to look into whether we want to do the characters in the morning/daytime or meal with fireworks in the evening.  I will call them today or tomorrow to get an idea of what the prices are for daytime meals (with characters) and for evening meals.

I called Disney Dining last night right about the time they closed for the evening (9PM PST).

Rainforest is definitely a backup.  We been there a couple of yrs ago and loved it.


----------



## winger (Jun 2, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> There is an On/Off bus tour that might stop at your timeshare -- it goes to Balboa Park, Coronado, Gaslamp District of San Diego, Old Town and some other stops.  If interested, call the Front Desk at the timeshare.
> 
> I forgot to name the train -- it is the Coaster.  Amtrak does NOT stop in Carlsbad.


Thanks for the tip (and correction) - we will ask the front desk at the resort.


----------



## wwomant (Jun 2, 2009)

winger said:


> I will call them today or tomorrow to get an idea of what the prices are for daytime meals (with characters) and for evening meals.



Just be aware when they give you the prices that although Goofy's only offers the buffet, PCH Grill offers both buffet and off the menu ordering during character meals, which can be a lot cheaper depending upon what you order.


----------



## winger (Jun 3, 2009)

wwomant said:


> Just be aware when they give you the prices that although Goofy's only offers the buffet, PCH Grill offers both buffet and off the menu ordering during character meals, which can be a lot cheaper depending upon what you order.


Hmmm, how can we get a straight answer from these Disney Dining ppl?  We were told by one lady that on weekends characters leave by about 1:30PM.  Another lady says 11:00-11:15.   One lady says buffet-only for both kids and adults during the characters. Another say both buffet and menu-ordering, but kids need to (mandatory) order the buffet.

Has any been there recently who can say for sure what the correct story(s) is?


----------



## wwomant (Jun 3, 2009)

Disney Dining people ARE the worst about knowing what's up w/their restaurants.  Problem is, they just answer phones somewhere, and are not on location at all.   When we went in January adults could order off the menu even during character meals, and I think she's right that kids had mandatory buffet, but their kids buffet price wasn't too bad.   1:30 sounds way too late to be right.  It's called a character "breakfast."  When I went I think the characters were leaving around 11:00-11:30.  If you really want the current straight answers you can ask on the forums at mouseplanet.com, and among the disneyland regular visitors someone will probably be able to give you the current info.


----------



## winger (Jun 3, 2009)

wwomant said:


> ... If you really want the current straight answers you can ask on the forums at mouseplanet.com, and among the disneyland regular visitors someone will probably be able to give you the current info.


OH, that is what I need, another forum LOL.

My DW just called Disney Dining and spoke to a lady who say's she's actually been there to try the different foods (buffet vs menu). She says weekends the characters leave at 1:30PM.

OK, so we booked *two* slots, one at 9:30, another at 11:40.  We will get there early. If the lady says characters leave at 1:30, we will take the 11:40. If not, we will take the 9:30.  

I will also ask mouseplanet if we have time later in the week.


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Newport area free activities*

For inexpensive activities near Newport:  walk down the hill or take the free shuttle from NCV to the state park on the beach.  There are Ranger led activities, a long sandy beach as well as a bike path up on the bluff.  The only cost is possibly to rent some bikes.  Check out activities at all the various state parks along the coast for more free activities. 
Newport Bay has the Back bay Ecological Reserve with a good visitor center and activities as well.


----------



## RIMike (Jun 9, 2009)

*Get Go San Diego Card*



winger said:


> OK. We are heading down to Newport Beach (Marriott's Newport Coast Villas) at the end of June (7 nights) followed by Carlsbad Seapointe Resort (7 nights) - and* would like some suggestions*.  *Budget *is a main consideration on this trip.
> 
> We got two kids (7 and 5) - the plan so far is to go to Legoland as much as we can without getting bored (kids assured me they can go "one thousand times !!!") and at $240 - four 3-mo passes at Costco, this seems a no brainer.  We may do a couple day-trips when we are at Newport Coast and 1/2 day'ers when we are staying at Carlsbad.  We also plan on visiting the USS Midway Museum and getting in some spending pool time and beach time at each resort.  Oh, we will do a few hours at Balboa Island (the one next to Newport Beach ... and the outdoor fair if it is still there).  We are likely skipping Disneyland/Knottsberry and Seaworld this time around - kids been there last two year *+* it is just plain too pricey for our wallets .
> 
> OK, our ears are now open for suggestions !!!



I am just back from the San Diego area, having stayed at Villas on the Green, Welk Resort in Escondido..not far from where you are staying in Carlsbad.  I purchased the Go San Diego Card for three days, kids 5,6, and 8 plus three adults through II.  I found the experience to be really good.  We use the cards for the San Diego Zoo, including the air tram (which is extra if you do not have the Card), the USS Midway, a Harbor Cruise, LegoLand and SeaLife Aquarium, Knott's Soak City water park, Balboa Park and Cabrillo National Monument.  The Cards were $125 per adult and $104 per child (3 to 12) for three consecutive days use.  In all there are 55 attractions in which the cards can be used.  It sure beat paying $75 for one day at LegoLand or SeaWorld.


----------



## Andar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Some suggestions*

Ice Skating
Free Family fishing - Sunday
Animal petting zoos
childrens Discovery Center
the carosuol at Fashion Island
Many more OC Actvities listed here

The Discovery Science Center is an interactive science museum. Children and adults can see and touch science-related displays. They often have a special exhibit, like the current Animal Grossology exhibit. The name alone should be enough to catch any kid's attention

 Annual Irish Fair and Music Festival 
June 20 & 21, 2009 
10:00 am to 7:00 pm
The Great American Irish Fair and Music Festival is the largest festival of its kind in the Western United States. The Fair highlights 16 entertainment areas featuring the very best in the music, song, dance and sport of the Irish, along with over 100 Irish, Scottish and English import shops and arts and crafts vendors along with sheepherding shows, Irish horse shows, Irish dog shows and one of the largest Irish Step Dancing competitions in California.
June 21 &22
LOCATION:
Irvine Meadows Fairgrounds
8800 Irvine Center Drive 
Irvine  INFORMATION:
818-501-3781 


 Sawdust Festival - Laguna Beach 
June 26 thru August 30 
Outdoor arts and craftes festival. Watch artists create their work and buy directly from the artists while enjoying the wonderful atmosphere. 
LOCATION:
935 Laguna Canyon Rd.
Laguna BeachINFORMATION:
949-494-3030 

* Don't forget to relax and enjoy the resort - there are lots of activities for family and kids in the Maze*


If you like dogs, go up PCH about 10 miles to Huntington Dog Beach.   You can pack a lunch or some snacks and enjoy the antics of dozens of different dog breeds running loose on the beach, playing in the waves and with each other.   We even took guests to see it one time and they liked it -said they had never seen such a thing.  (be sure and take quarters for the parking meter but there is plenting of parking).

Get the tide schedule and check out the tide pools duing low tide at  Crystal Cove

The kids will remember the time playing with them - not the high price "stuff" 

Have a great vacation


----------



## Andar (Jun 10, 2009)

*Catalina*

When I was 8 yrs old, my grandma took me on the ferry to Catalina - it was such a special time with her.



Duration: 1 hour and 15 minutes
Location: Catalina Island
 Catalina Ferry - Newport Beach to Avalon - Roundtrip  From USD
$5.95 
Fast, comfortable ferry service between Catalina Island and Newport Beach. The largest passenger-carrying catamaran on the West Coast features a richly appointed interior, sweeping sun decks, full-service cocktail lounges, stately viewing windows and Ride Control. More Info >













i


----------



## kwilson (Jun 10, 2009)

Spend an afternoon fishing on the Oceanside pier. There is a small tackle shop on the pier where you can rent everything you need for a few bucks and the prop. will gladly give you any advice you need on methods, bait, etc. I guarantee the kids will have a blast. There is also a Ruby's restaurant at the end of the pier where you can get burgers, soda, etc. At least take a walk out on the pier to check it out. The kids will like seeing fish being caught, the pelicans, gulls, and watching surfers near the pier.


----------



## gomom (Jun 10, 2009)

While in Newport, if you want to get out on the water, try a harbor cruise at Newport Bay prices run $14 to $19 for adults, $7 for kids. 

http://www.funzoneboats.com/


----------



## Andar (Jun 10, 2009)

:whoopie: OMG, all these suggestions makes me want to go back again this year.  

Winger, don't forget to subscribe to Goldstar Events for discount tickets and ideas for Orange County.  Sometimes they even have free tickets.  
www.Goldstar.com.


----------



## nonutrix (Jun 10, 2009)

The Coaster train is a great way to get into San Diego from Carlsbad - there are two stops in Carlsbad, if I remember correctly, called Carlsbad Village and Poinsettia.  The ride is a relaxing way to avoid traffic and parking fees in San Diego.  There is a Coaster stop in Old Town and one across from The USS Midway.  To get to other areas, we liked the hop-on-hop-off bus which can be boarded at Old Town or the Midway to match-up with Coaster stops.  If you do not get the San Diego Pass, stop into the San Diego Tourist Office, in a mobile building across the street from the USS Midway, for discount tickets to attractions all over town including the Midway.  Yes, it is cheaper to buy a Midway ticket at the tourist office than the Midway itself right acroos the street!

For more info on the Coaster see:

http://www.gonctd.com/coaster_stations.htm

http://www.gonctd.com/coaster_fares.htm#

BTW, while it doesn't say anywhere on the website, all the locals told us that the Coaster round-trip ticket is good on city trams, trolleys, and buses for the rest of the day (this doesn't include hop-on-hop-off since they are private).

Hope this helps!

nonutrix


----------



## winger (Jun 11, 2009)

Andar said:


> ...
> Duration: 1 hour and 15 minutes
> Location: Catalina Island
> Catalina Ferry - Newport Beach to Avalon - Roundtrip  From USD
> ...


oh, what ferry svc is $5.95??? or is that years ago?


----------



## winger (Jun 11, 2009)

Andar said:


> ...
> Winger, don't forget to subscribe to Goldstar Events for discount tickets and ideas for Orange County.  Sometimes they even have free tickets.
> www.Goldstar.com.


Done - thanks


----------



## winger (Jun 11, 2009)

gomom said:


> While in Newport, if you want to get out on the water, try a harbor cruise at Newport Bay prices run $14 to $19 for adults, $7 for kids.
> 
> http://www.funzoneboats.com/


interesting, we will keep this and think about it...


----------



## winger (Jun 11, 2009)

kwilson said:


> Spend an afternoon fishing on the Oceanside pier. There is a small tackle shop on the pier where you can rent everything you need for a few bucks and the prop. will gladly give you any advice you need on methods, bait, etc. I guarantee the kids will have a blast. There is also a Ruby's restaurant at the end of the pier where you can get burgers, soda, etc. At least take a walk out on the pier to check it out. The kids will like seeing fish being caught, the pelicans, gulls, and watching surfers near the pier.


LOL my son loves to fish - though he never done it yet! good idea. we will discuss


----------



## winger (Jun 11, 2009)

nonutrix said:


> ...stop into the San Diego Tourist Office, in a mobile building across the street from the USS Midway, for discount tickets to attractions all over town including the Midway.  Yes, it is cheaper to buy a Midway ticket at the tourist office than the Midway itself right acroos the street!....
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> nonutrix


YES this helps! thanks.  the coaster, we will see how traffic is. If too much, then we may consider


----------



## Andar (Jun 11, 2009)

winger said:


> oh, what ferry svc is $5.95??? or is that years ago?



So sorry, I thought I found a great deal for you with that ad.  Come to find out, the "from $5.95" was for infants under age two.  
 Misleading at best.


----------



## winger (Jun 11, 2009)

RIMike said:


> I am just back from the San Diego area, having stayed at Villas on the Green, Welk Resort in Escondido..not far from where you are staying in Carlsbad.  I purchased the Go San Diego Card for three days, kids 5,6, and 8 plus three adults through II.  I found the experience to be really good.  We use the cards for the San Diego Zoo, including the air tram (which is extra if you do not have the Card), the USS Midway, a Harbor Cruise, LegoLand and SeaLife Aquarium, Knott's Soak City water park, Balboa Park and Cabrillo National Monument.  The Cards were $125 per adult and $104 per child (3 to 12) for three consecutive days use.  In all there are 55 attractions in which the cards can be used.  It sure beat paying $75 for one day at LegoLand or SeaWorld.


We thought about the GO card, but we may go nuts on legoland for approx $230 (two adults/two kids 3-mo pass) then spend alot of R&R time at the various beaches and such...going all out three days (which is what we will do if we by this All-you-can-eat card) to see as much as we can is not our idea of a vacation LOL.


----------



## wwomant (Jun 20, 2009)

I just saw a post on Mouseplanet about the character breakfast at PP and thought of you.  From one of the Disneyland experts on the site:

"Actually, the lilo and Stitch breakfast is both ala cart (off the menu) and buffet. Be warned, they 'assume' you're going to do the buffet and will pour juice and coffee without you asking for it but if you order off the menu you will be charged for it so be aware when the server comes to say NO thank you if you don't want to purchase the beverages."

http://mousepad.mouseplanet.com/showthread.php?t=127886

That was just posted this week FYI.  

And we just got back from Welk San Diego and visited La Jolla.  La Jolla Cove is considered a great beach for kids.  All the beaches in La Jolla were beautiful though.


----------

